# Stay Warm!!



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I woke up this morning to a brisk -23 on the thermometer! The news says that this morning is the coldest morning in like 6 years. :shock: We're expecting another -25 tonight, but then it's supposed to warm up. Goodness, 0 would feel like a darn heat wave at this point!

Poor Tilly doesnt even want to go outside to potty. 

How are you staying warm? I layer, layer, and layer some more, hats, gloves and even have gone as far as zipping up my coat! ha! I never zip my coat. Right now I wish we had a fire place, the mound of blankets on top of me just isnt cutting it. You may be asking, "doesnt your heater work?" Yep, it does, and has been running none stop since Tuesday. But I am a freeze baby, so this weather hits me hard.

Stay warm everyone.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, we're not quite as cold as you are, but it's cold enough! We've been staying in the single digits, only getting below zero at night. The only thing that makes it tolerable is that there is no wind. It actually looks beautiful outside right now with the sun shining and the trees are covered in icy snow.

We have an outdoor wood burner and we do have to fill it three times a day now instead of just two and even though the temp. in the house says 70 degrees I am always freezing! In fact, I have a little space heater aimed at my feet right now.  My little foo foo dogs can't be out for more than five minutes. Last night one of them picked up his whole hind end and was just walking on his front paws! So now I put those little dogs boots on them when they go out.

I've been going through a lot of chap stick and Corn Huskers Lotion!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i have fuzzy pink socks that keep me warm.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

In the metro it was -21F but is being so cold it is not allowing the salt to do its job on the rode and causing black ice... but it is suppose to warm up to -5 today!!!!!

I wear layers and when going out to the barn it is the under armour clothing (with other clothes over)... but I still get chilled. 

I am not looking forward to getting the gas bill thats for sure!!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i have carhart that i wear to the barn... ugly orange pants and jacket... warm though.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

:shock: I can't get my head around those temps!!! I feel like a woose with my temps being in the 30's with a low going to the mid teens tomorrow night.

When son #2 was on a student exchange in Finland quite a few years ago, he had regular temps down to the -60 range.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Yep, gotta love those pink fuzzy socks, and the carharts! 

I went out to take a few pics this morning and I was surprised my battery in the SLR actually worked! They arent suggested for super cold elements. I did get a great pic of a sun dog tho. 

Grr I have to go start the car soon.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

It's freezing here. Our campus is right on a canal and the wind funnels right between the buildings. It HURTS! Pretty much every school in the area was canceled except for ours. It has this reputation for never closing and they like to uphold that for whatever reason. It sucks. I'm just waiting for some terrible accident to happen when some poor student is trying to drive in in 3 feet of snow.. It's only -2 right now but the wind chill is WAYYY below that. Thank goodness this cold snap is gonna move out soon! I love winter but 20's would be much appreciated. It would be a heat wave, thats for sure. We haven't had above freezing here in quite some time.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

All the schools and some local businesses have closed for today.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

put the car in your garage! sheesh...


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a little space heater aimed at my feetsies, too, right now... (there doesn't seem to be *any* heat under this desk!!)
-60...wow....can't wrap my brain around that one!
The sun is doing its job this morning....thank GAWD!
My gloves froze to the pitchfork this morning! UGH! And there was quite a mess to clean up, because...obviously...the buckies spent the night inside.
With the windchill, it was like -20 this morning. BRRRRRR!
I have a chiro appointment this afternoon. This sinus infection is really dragging me down. (So...we're going to fix *that*!) Heheheh :wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

It's not supposed to be this cold, this far south!!!!!! I'm in freeking ARKANSAS for cryin' out loud!!! :roll: 

It was a lovely 4 degrees this morning, Brrrrrr... We have climbed to a balmy 21.5 ( I just checked the thermometer ) 

I have the heater on and the wood stove cranking too. 


My only smile comes from not having to go do chores. I can handle the 5 minutes it takes to feed and water the chickens!!!! 

I don't have to bust the ice out of the water tanks, throw hay, or waddle around like the kid in "a christmas story" to weigh out the grain and fuss with frozen gates!!!


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

All of our area schools closed today because of the cold.
I know I wouldn't want any of mine out there waiting for a bus!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

the temperature is dropping.....


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

dumas'_grrrl; or waddle around like the kid in "a christmas story"[/quote said:


> i can't put my arms down!!!!!!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

So I punched out at 2pm... it is now 2:44pm and im still at work.... 

My truck is as dead as dead can be. It is -11 with -21 windchill. We tried jumping it and left the thing on for like 10-15 minutes and it wont even slightly turn over (I had spark but the other car was a lot smaller). So I called the BF and he is on his way. I will let Mr. Fix-it show me how its done...lol

I think it is the original battery (it is an 02) but we couldnt find a date stamp on it. So I think I will be getting a new battery. More money spending


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Oye! That is my worst fear, being some place and not having my car start. Yesterday when I went into work, my windshield wipers didnt work. lol. Darn things.

My car really didnt want to start this afternoon when I went out and tried it. I did get her to turn over tho. This cold weather really sucks, but living in MN, what can we expect, right?


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Moxie said:


> Oye! That is my worst fear, being some place and not having my car start. Yesterday when I went into work, my windshield wipers didnt work. lol. Darn things.
> 
> My car really didnt want to start this afternoon when I went out and tried it. I did get her to turn over tho. This cold weather really sucks, but living in MN, what can we expect, right?


Ya I did it to myself. I park in the garage so it was 11 in there this morning. But before I left I was like "I sure hope my truck starts after work"

Sure enough it didnt!!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Ugh.... That stinks. I used to buy a new battery every 2 years no matter what when I lived in Iowa. (lol... I always sold the old one to my BIL and my sister ended up calling me for a ride :roll: Karma was working in there somewhere I know it!!!! )


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

my back porch:







:-(

Yeaaa, I didn't go to school today.
I do, however, have to go feed 35 horses in this freezing weather. 
I bought one of those carhart jumpsuits, and I might look like an idiot in that thing but at least I'm warm.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

WOW... That's a lot of snow!!! Keep your neck warm. I like to wear a hoodie under those, I pull the strings so it's tight around my neck but not on my head.

OK... Here are my layers, 2 pair of socks, tights/ thermal underware, sweatpants, long sleeve t-shirt, t-shirt, Hoodie, jumpsuit. :lol: I don't like wearing jeans under the jumpsuit because it's harder to move in it.

Then you just need hat, gloves, boots!!! You're good to go!!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I got a pair of carhart bibs last weekend, and I HATED trying them on in the store, but I am sure glad I got them.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I robbed my hubby from his camo ones.... I love the bibs!!!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Moxie said:


> I got a pair of carhart bibs last weekend, and I HATED trying them on in the store, but I am sure glad I got them.


I hate trying them on too!!!! I like the mens ones so I have to buy bigger because of the hip room. I have the bibs and jacket set so then if I get warm (the big IF) I can just take the jacket off...

Funny thing, i am watching the news and they had to pospone getting the ice block ready for the winter carnival... because it is too cold (I understand the danger but it is just kinnda funny-too cold for ice...lol)- Ya im weird

My truck finally started, even the BF struggled a bit getting to to turn over. It didnt fully die though because my clock was still correct. 

Hope everyone stays warm... looks like here we might break 0 tomorrow


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

My battery has been going but I just don't wanna spend the money...I will soon..just not now lol...with school I don't work much. 
The BF keeps talking about it..theres some sort of one he wants to get for it so we'll see...it's started REAL slow the last few mornings....grr..don't...die...noww....!! AHH


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

That's right girls, _real_ women wear Carharrts!


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

We were at -37 C yesterday.
I think that's about -35 F?

I just layered up and did my chores as fast as possible


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That really sucks moxie. It was actually a warm day for us today. I think most of the sat around 0 celcius and its supposed to get warmer this weekend:shock:

If you behave I'll let you come up north to keep warm:lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

RusticWildFire said:


> My battery has been going but I just don't wanna spend the money...I will soon..just not now lol...with school I don't work much.
> The BF keeps talking about it..theres some sort of one he wants to get for it so we'll see...it's started REAL slow the last few mornings....grr..don't...die...noww....!! AHH


Is the BF after a Red or Yellow top Optima???? :lol::lol::lol:

IMO they are the only way to go when you're talking 4 wheelin'!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

lol yup it's the Optima battery. And it's funny...there was just a commercial on for it (We are watching the Barret Jackson auction on Speed...) like 4 minutes ago and I mentioned it and he's like "Yeah, you could but it's sort of expensive"....

He's definitely into off roading


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

So is my brother. I was for a while too. I had a Suzuki samurai I had it all jacked up and lowered the gears and all that fun stuff, bumper, winch, blah blah blah... I had a blast doing it too ( I was in on all the work, I was chief wrench wench, I had to learn it to drive it, says big bro) . When I got preggo with Eli, I traded my brother the Sammi for a Honda Civic. What the heck did I need with a 2 seater fun rig when I had a new family. :lol: I thoroughly enjoyed it though. I'll have to dig up some pictures and scan them in the 'puter to show ya. Ryan will get a kick out of them anyways!!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

tee-hee


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Another -25 morning here! I'm thinking Miami sounds good 'bout now. We might make it up to 1 above today. I'm thinkin about bustin out the shorts and tank tops and doing a bit of yard work!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

He had a Samuari last year too! Then he got a Bronco and now he has a K5 Blazer...it's currently not in commission though...it kind of sunk in a pond and now something freezes up. Well, he says it doesn't have to do with the pond (It was running for a wheeling trip after that) but I don't know.. (I don't know anything about vehicles. Although I did help rotate my tires when he changed my breaks!) But anyway...he's gonna fix it when it gets warmer. I'll have to dig up some pictures of it in the pond too. I would like to see the pics of your samuari. I'll for sure have to show him!


PS...it's freezing here too. I don't wanna go to class. GRR I wanna stay all warm in here. But I gotta go scrape off my car now. Out to freeze I go!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

It's been a record low here this morning, 14. I know it's not what you guys are getting but just to get the feel of what you guys are experiencing, I went out to feed this morning in my pajamas - I don't like it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

10 here... i'm cold and my buckets are frozen... dogs are in the house by the fire and why must i work w/ all men? 62 degrees in my office...


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Im going to go try to start my truck around my lunch time (11am)... sure hopes she fires up. I have a date with fleet farm this weekend...lol (to get a new one). 

Atleast the wind isnt too bad today. No windchill stuff.... here is a snapshot of this morning (but yesterrday windshill was like a lot colder) Have a good day everyone!!!!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Jenny, I would be pitching a FIT about that temp. Craig and I go round and round about the temp. Bring in a space heater!

A date with fleet farm sounds like fun! I hope they pitch in for a nice dinner before the stick it to ya (for the battery of course). lol


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Has anybody done the boiling water test? I just did it and it is cold enough here that it turned the water to snow before it hit the ground. The school was closed today because of the temps which is definitely a first for us. BUT, it's supposed to be in the 20's tomorrow!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

What is the boiling water test? Boil water and throw it outside and see if it freezes before it hits the ground??? Same one? no?


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

It's supposed to be an example of evaporation?


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Moxie said:


> Jenny, I would be pitching a FIT about that temp. Craig and I go round and round about the temp. Bring in a space heater!
> 
> A date with fleet farm sounds like fun! I hope they pitch in for a nice dinner before the stick it to ya (for the battery of course). lol


My brother works at fleet and they only get discounts on black jeans and one pair of boots!!!! Even Menards gives the employees a 10% discount up to a certain amount (based on something with the pay check)

I was hoping my bro would get discounts on some stuff... oh well I guess I will still be spending my money there regardless, lol.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Yea, I work for a company that is owned by Menards, so, I kinda work FOR Mendards, and you can charge up to 10% of your paycheck w/ discount each week.


----------

